# Fungi on crawfish



## Mad Hatter (Feb 7, 2006)

I just noticed today on my crawfish that there is a brown fuzz growing on his claws and a little underneath his eyes. Has anyone ever given a crawfish a salt bath before?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

brown fuzz is part of the crayfish, it is part of itself. It is not a health risk, but a natural thing.


----------

